# The Black Death Carriage in the Castle - Italy (Jan.10)



## Derelicta (Jan 22, 2010)

Here some more, after factories, an hospital, time for a castle. 

It happened to me to visit this castle which I saw pics recently. Looking previous pics, to tell the truth, I thought it wasn't so nice. Light was at its best condition, and the place is just a travel back in time, at least 70 years. 
Aristocracy in the country lived like that, not so precious the stuff but characteristic. Traces of the Marquess were still present. People went here before, no one strangely found those marvellous pieces I found looking under old books, some Frech, in the Library. Negative films, pictures, letters, what's left inside in such a messy room, most of the stuff forever gone, consumed by mould and humidity.
Italian and German magazines from the Forties showed me images of war, as it was written at that time. 

Pure decay!
Wandering around I found armchairs, rotten beds, broken wardrobes, most of the old kitchen stuff, a tv, a wooden cradle, and even more: amongst three carriages, a black one, with yellow wheels, beautiful. 

I'm not used to spam my website but this time I must tell you that the gallery has got 45 pics, just in case you want some more. Greedy ones!! 

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14





#15





#16


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 22, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Derelicta -caught the natural light and shadows very well!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bOGrAT (Jan 22, 2010)

Great to see shots from abroad, nice to see everything in place and not stolen.


----------



## the_historian (Jan 23, 2010)

Get yourself back there and pick up that copy of 'Signal' magazine, the official paper of the German military in WW2! There might even be other militaria there.
Seriously though, great pics and thanks for posting them. Always great to see foreign locations.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 23, 2010)

A lick of paint, quick hoover. Good as new. I want to live there!!!

Seriously though, I'd love those carriages.


----------



## TK421 (Jan 23, 2010)

Derelicta, that is one of the most stunning sites I have ever seen, it has a serenity about it, caputered well by your excellent photographs, well done for sharing this one!


----------



## Derelicta (Jan 23, 2010)

the_historian said:


> Get yourself back there and pick up that copy of 'Signal' magazine, the official paper of the German military in WW2! There might even be other militaria there.
> Seriously though, great pics and thanks for posting them. Always great to see foreign locations.



I'm really really against taking stuff inside abandoned places, told that for a long time to others.
But in this case I thought I had to save some important pieces, If i could found the family I'd give them pics, letters, negative films i found there under rotten books, forgotten by some else who made such a mess of the place. It took a couple of hours to wash them from mould and dust, dirty.

magazines and books are rottening away, all there to be wasted, roof is collapsing, nearly on my head on that day. 

There were 3 copies of Signal, they are safe, I didn't know what they are but i thought it's something important. And I've found the official magazine of the italian Naval league in the 40's.
In my country institutions are so stupid, many many historical places are just being destroyed by indifference.

I tried even to save another one from metal thieves, valdalism, it's industrial heritage, contacting a national institution, we try do do our best, not enough to tell the truth. :icon_evil

Thank you for kind comments.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 23, 2010)

Stunning pictures. Lovin that TV!


----------



## Gangeox (Jan 23, 2010)

It really does not get much better than this! first class stuff as always mate, speak soon


----------



## the_historian (Jan 23, 2010)

Derelicta-
A least you're trying to make a difference, mate. All credit to you for that.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 24, 2010)

Stunning place and pics. It never ceases to amaze me, the castles and mansions that are just left to rot in Europe, and it must be pretty disheartening to see very little done to save them. All the best with your efforts.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful photography. Particularly liked the old TV set


----------

